# JD 2350 using 7' / 3pt disc mower



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

I sold my MF255 and upgraded to a JD2350 for mowing my hay. The JD with 4wd handles the mower much better on the hills.

My only issue is that the remotes do not raise the mower to it's full up rite position for transport. The Massey had no problem. The JD went back to the dealer for a remote rebuild and servicing. The mower still only raises about 3/4's.

The mower only has 1 hydraulic line. Would the second help? Could it be the closed center?

Thanks,


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Closed center hyd's on JD will raise single acting cylinder as well as open center on MF tractor if stand-by pressure on JD is at or close to 2250 psi. Last yr I bought a slightly used Krone disc cutter that my Kubota M7040 wouldn't/couldn't raise cutter bar higher than about 3/4's of the way. I scratched my head then disassembled lift cylinder to find oil on the back side of cyl piston. This displaced oil was blocking piston movement and oil would not exit cyl breather. I reassembled cyl less the oil and cyl been lifting cutter bar to 90° ever since.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Might want to check your top link position also where it connects to the tractor with the operators manual for reference.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes air in the system will cause this also.


----------



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

Is there a way to bleed the displaced oil from the cylinder without disassembling? Can I crack the other fitting and bleed that way? Will this also bleed air?

Thanks,


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ron S said:


> Is there a way to bleed the displaced oil from the cylinder without disassembling? Can I crack the other fitting and bleed that way? Will this also bleed air?
> 
> Thanks,


If breather is easily removed then remove breather and let trapped oil escape.


----------

